# Bad news concerning NEOCATS



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, it looks as if NEOCATS has gone under and wont be having tournaments next year. Which stinks cause that was a great tournament series in northeast Ohio. No one knows the exact details of why this might be. 

There is going to be a meeting on Wednesday January 6th at 6:30pm about this. This meeting is for those who fished NEOCATS or those concerned. The meeting is going to be in the springfield lake area for directions send me a PM.

We are going to start a new series for the Northeast Ohio area, so the following of the dedicated tournament catfishermen still has their tournaments to fish.

any other questions or comments please call me or PM me 330 801 3355


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

do you know what happened to jeff he has not posted forever just wondering where he went


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

slimdaddy45 said:


> do you know what happened to jeff he has not posted forever just wondering where he went


there hasnt been anybody that has heard from or seen jeff at all no way to contact him phones are shut off website down.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Catproinnovations said:


> there hasnt been anybody that has heard from or seen jeff at all no way to contact him phones are shut off website down.


Thank you hope everthing is ok with him .Just makes you wonder whats happened when ya dont see people online for awhile


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, that just doesn't sounds right. I'll shoot one of my contacts over at Vicious a message. I know they provided lot of stuff for the NEOCats organazation. I fished an COCC event w/ Jeff and he seemed like he gave 110% to NEOCats. I hope things with Jeff are well.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Notice on the Neocats webpage says the Neocats site name expired Dec. 18. The Neocats forum page is still active here: http://neocats.easyphpbb.com/. I was able to access it thru the AkronCats site. Jeff made a post on Dec. 28. Skip discussed a trip with him via the forum. The location given in his avatar now says Steubenville instead of Lodi and his signature says Catfish Syndicate instead of Neocats. Appears the local phone number listed now is different but the same cell number.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

nixmkt said:


> Notice on the Neocats webpage says the Neocats site name expired Dec. 18. The Neocats forum page is still active here: http://neocats.easyphpbb.com/. I was able to access it thru the AkronCats site. Jeff made a post on Dec. 28. Skip discussed a trip with him via the forum. The location given in his avatar now says Steubenville instead of Lodi and his signature says Catfish Syndicate instead of Neocats. Appears the local phone number listed now is different but the same cell number.


That post was made in 2008....... He is nowhere to be found and yes he moved to stubenville then ran the ohio championship for us at Saltfork in October and that was it.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry, my mistake. Didn't look close enough. His last post was Nov. 6.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

This is bad news, hoping everything is ok with Jeff wherever he is. I've enjoyed his events and Jeff did have dedication to Neocats. Now ya'll got me wondering what the deal is? Keep us informed on the meeting and any new info.Thanks!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hopefully Jeff will be able to clear things up. Rumors are a nasty thing but from what I've been told today things are not sounding good. I'm going to be positive and have faith that Jeff will be able to clear everything up.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

please keep is updated


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Please keep us updated.............id like to know if Jeff is DONE or not with tournaments in this area..........i know there was one other time before that he (disappeared) for awhile off of the computer and moved and had a disconnected phone number so i dont want to jump to any conclusions....in fact i think hes moved a couple of times now .....IF some one wants to PM me and give me some (for sure) info i would appreciate it .........im sure NOONE wants to come on the open forum and say anything too negative about the situation...........i can also share what i KNOW with you !!!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a reminder to the Neocats following of anglers. meeting wednesday night at 630 pm contact me for details pm or phone 330 801 3355


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

any updates? I just saw the thread. I tried to hit the NEOCats site the other day and noticed it was down.

Thanks


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

We have a name, TWISTED WHISKERZ. Look for our website to be up really soon. We almost have our schedule finalized, we are just waiting for a few more approvals to go through. We will definitely post more info asap.


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

this is or tentative schedule will need see site for updates or changes.

TwistedWhiskerz 
Official Catfish Tournament Trail in Ohio 2010 Schedule 

April 10th ( day event ) Portage Lakes (Turkeyfoot) - Summit County
Old State Park Ramp off 619 right by the bridge 
May 15th ( night event ) West Branch (Kirwan) Reservoir -Portage county
West Boat Ramp 
June 5th ( night event ) Sandusky Bay Erie, Sandusky & Ottawa Counties 
Shelby St. Boat Watch, 101 Shelby St., Sandusky 44870 
July 24th ( day event ) Ohio River Marietta -Washington County
Indian Acres Park Linwood Ave., Marietta 45750 
Main Event $80.00 registration w/ optional big fish 
August 21st ( night event ) Clear Fork -Richland/ Morrow Counties
Danes Marina Ramp 
September 18th ( night event ) Alum Creek lake -Delaware County
Cheshire Launch  Mid-lake on East Shore - 2028 Africa Rd. Delaware 43015 
October 16th ( day event ) Leesville -Carroll County
South Fork Ramp 

Special Events
June 19th ( Day Event ) Black River ( Get your Fathers out! ) Lorain County
14st Port Authority Ramp off Broadway in Lorain, Oh 
$25.00 registration w/ $5.00 big fish option
March 27th ( Day Event ) Findley Lake in Findley state park (Ice Breaker!) - Lorain county
State Route 58 Wellington, Oh 44074 At: Main Ramp Southeast Shore 
$25.00 registration w/ $5.00 big fish option



Day Events= 7:00am to 7:50am for sign in / registration launch at 8:00am, fish hard and be back at the scale for
Weigh in at 4:00pm. 

Night Events= 7:00pm to 7:50pm for sign in / registration launch at 8:00pm, fish hard and be back at the scale for
Weigh in at 8:00am.


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

go to www.twistedwhiskerz.com


----------

